# What to wear with chunky heels?



## pinksugar (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay ladies, time to get your polyvore on, because I need some fashion suggestions over here!

I bought these adorable shoes in Italy last year:



​ 
They've got super chunky wooden heels.

The only thing is, I'm at a loss as to what length skirt to wear them with. I've tried them with skinny jeans and they look hot with those, but I can't seem to find the right dress/skirt to wear with them.

I guess the heels are kind of like this:





and they have slingbacks.

What kind of skirt or dress would you wear with that? In fact, what would you wear full stop?


----------



## katana (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd try a skirt that reaches mid length on your calf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocol (Dec 13, 2010)

i think you can try this  Skinny Cargo Jeans,it is very skinny and nice.Maybe you will like it.


----------

